

Breaking Your "Four Minute Mile" - Xurinos
http://www.thepracticeofleadership.net/2006/06/25/breaking-your-four-minute-mile/

======
Xurinos
I ran across this article while browsing today, and I thought the story behind
it was quite good (and the article a bit motivational).

I have always held the belief that you should question "conventional wisdom"
and strive for the Beyond. You either learn that the wisdom was correct or
that circumstances have changed enough that you have a real innovation. We
place psychological barriers in our way all the time; we should keep a vigil
eye towards breaking down those assumptions.

